# Iowa state record



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

It is the second time this year the record has been broken. This time it was a 78lb bighead that took the title. I'll try to get pics for ya but just thought you would be interested in this huge fish!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

and it wa even a albino if i remember right


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Albino bighead...sure it wasn't a silver?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I seen a picture on another website and it is definatlly albino.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

def albino and def bighead


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pics, por favor.


----------

